# Trigger X



## Zum (Apr 11, 2009)

First time I've even heard of them was today.
Daughter had a dance class so I had a hour to kill,stopped by alittle corner store that I thought just sold flies.To my surprize he brought in some of these baits,individually packed,not to pricy,scented,they looked real nice and they said they were bio-degradable.
Seeing that they are biodegradable made me think they might not last long after you use them the first time.Anybody try these baits?I went to there site,real nice site,alot more lures then what was at the corner store.


----------



## goat83 (Apr 11, 2009)

Used them last week in a tourny and caught a 4.02lb largemouth can't say if it was the bait or just luck. They do have a big profile for dirty water though. The only thing I didn't like was that they tare real easy. I'll try them some more just to get a better idea how well they work but it seems 1 fish equals 1 bait.


----------

